# hexham in october?



## splashtryagain (Sep 20, 2015)

Following todays round at sharpley I thought I throw my hat in and organise a little meet at Hexham. It will be October and a Saturday or Sunday.
If its a fourball its 15 a piece over that and not sure yet but 30 or less sounds a good starting point.
Please post interest and preferred  weekend and I'll get in touch with the secretary!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 20, 2015)

Defo up for it, my only request is, can it be towards the end of the month please?


----------



## splashtryagain (Sep 20, 2015)

Yep, no probs.
Shall we aim for 24/25 Oct or 31/1st then?


----------



## snell (Sep 20, 2015)

Yep sounds great.

I would like to avoid Saturday 31st as it's me nephews b day and we usually have a party.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 20, 2015)

Count me in. 24/25 would be ideal, rest of family away that weekend, but all of October is free for me at the moment so any weekend is good. If you can choose the day with least rain and wind, that would be my preferred option :thup:


----------



## splashtryagain (Sep 20, 2015)

Emailed sec so when I hear back I'll firm up the arrangements.


----------



## Wayman (Sep 20, 2015)

Up for it if it's. Saturday


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 20, 2015)

snell said:



			Yep sounds great.

I would like to avoid Saturday 31st as it's me nephews b day and we usually have a party.
		
Click to expand...

My god, you been to Mother Care in preparation? 

Yeah, just name the date I'll make sure I'm there.


----------



## snell (Sep 20, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			My god, you been to Mother Care in preparation? 

Yeah, just name the date I'll make sure I'm there.
		
Click to expand...

Haha shut ya dish.....He's 10 so I've obviously been ordering fifa!!


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 21, 2015)

Wayman said:



			Up for it if it's. Saturday
		
Click to expand...


Ditto


----------



## moogie (Sep 21, 2015)

Could be up for it,  if Saturday 24th


The Sunday ( 25 th ) is mags v mackems derby day........so might rule some out....??


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 21, 2015)

Course would be empty though....

Anyway we know the result, Sunderland win. It's how it works. I assume Toon fans will be up for playing golf, not wanting to watch the misery, Mackems will be watching the match to see their team win :whoo:.


----------



## snell (Sep 21, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Course would be empty though....

Anyway we know the result, Sunderland win. It's how it works. I assume Toon fans will be up for playing golf, not wanting to watch the misery, Mackems will be watching the match to see their team win :whoo:.
		
Click to expand...

Each derby I haven't attended in person I've been at the course to avoid the nerves! Seems to have worked pretty well too :lol:


----------



## splashtryagain (Sep 21, 2015)

Right then, club says 30/1st weekend only and Â£32 please could you tell me if sat or sun better as he needs to know asap. I already know there are a couple of Saturdays only so is this ok with everyone?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 21, 2015)

Either day mate, happy to play whenever&#128515;


----------



## moogie (Sep 21, 2015)

Sorry I can't do that weekend,  already got plans,  but will watch out for other games in the near future


----------



## splashtryagain (Sep 21, 2015)

Meant 31st not 30th, the Saturday!


----------



## Wayman (Sep 22, 2015)

35 pound seems a bit steep for a inland parkland. on website it stats summer greenfee. Normally October to feb/March is winter rates


----------



## splashtryagain (Sep 22, 2015)

I'll look into it!


----------



## moogie (Sep 22, 2015)

They do regular winter opens for Â£15

There's one on Friday 30th October ,  singles stableford ,  Â£15 for visitors


----------



## snell (Sep 22, 2015)

I can't do the Saturday. But sunday is fine


----------



## moogie (Sep 22, 2015)

snell said:



			I can't do the Saturday. But sunday is fine
		
Click to expand...


Guessed you'd be busy
Fully booked ...... I presume


With it being Halloween


----------



## snell (Sep 22, 2015)

moogie said:



			Guessed you'd be busy
Fully booked ...... I presume


With it being Halloween  

Click to expand...

Haha it's the only day having an ugly mug has its uses so I'm not wasting it on a golf course :lol:


----------



## splashtryagain (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks for the input, I'm waiting to hear back. I cant play on the Friday but If some want to enter the open I'll sign 3 in on the saturday for 15 each!


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 23, 2015)

Which Saturday is that mate?


----------



## moogie (Sep 23, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Which Saturday is that mate?
		
Click to expand...



Sat 31st october


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 23, 2015)

I can do the 31st but might be a bit hungover from my 21st birthday the day before


----------



## moogie (Sep 23, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			I can do the 31st but might be a bit hungover from my *65 TH *birthday the day before
		
Click to expand...


That's understandable Bri :cheers:


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 23, 2015)

31st is fine for me if there's room.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 23, 2015)

31st prefered for me&#128515;


----------



## splashtryagain (Sep 27, 2015)

sorry, work got in the way a touch this week!
So are we settled on the 31st Oct? At the moment it will be 32 notes as I have not had time to chase the sec about winter/autumn fees. It may become cheaper but will let people know as soon as possible. 
Assuming confirmed and interested:
Lord Tyrion
Beezerk
STA
Hobbit
Paudj42

Wasn't sure where Wayman stood...


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 27, 2015)

splashtryagain said:



			sorry, work got in the way a touch this week!
So are we settled on the 31st Oct? At the moment it will be 32 notes as I have not had time to chase the sec about winter/autumn fees. It may become cheaper but will let people know as soon as possible. 
Assuming confirmed and interested:
Lord Tyrion
Beezerk
STA
Hobbit
Paudj42

*Wasn't sure where Wayman stood*...
		
Click to expand...

Usually in the naughty corner!!:ears:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 28, 2015)

Apologies, I can't do the 31st as I first thought. I hadn't come back earlier as I thought this date had dropped off. Sorry again.


----------



## splashtryagain (Sep 28, 2015)

No problem LT!!
Right that leaves 4 including me - shall I book one tee time and sign us all in for 15 each?
Please confirm and I'll sort it tomorrow!


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 28, 2015)

splashtryagain said:



			No problem LT!!
Right that leaves 4 including me - shall I book one tee time and sign us all in for 15 each?
Please confirm and I'll sort it tomorrow!
		
Click to expand...


And its a yes from me!


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 28, 2015)

Good for me.


----------



## splashtryagain (Sep 28, 2015)

Paul is in so its a done deal, I'll book it in the morning, 10 ish ok?


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 28, 2015)

splashtryagain said:



			Paul is in so its a done deal, I'll book it in the morning, 10 ish ok?
		
Click to expand...


Thats good for me


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 29, 2015)

splashtryagain said:



			Paul is in so its a done deal, I'll book it in the morning, 10 ish ok?
		
Click to expand...

Spot on mate.


----------



## splashtryagain (Oct 1, 2015)

Ok, all booked 10:04 31/10. See you there, any probs let me know. If anyone else interested we could have you as a reserve!


----------



## Wayman (Oct 2, 2015)

Yeah I was interested


----------



## splashtryagain (Oct 3, 2015)

Sorry wayman, the tee time following is free so if we could get some more peeps......
But it would be more money.....


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 3, 2015)

splashtryagain said:



			Sorry wayman, the tee time following is free so if we could get some more peeps......
But it would be more money.....
		
Click to expand...

I don't know how the others feel but I wouldn't mind sharing the cost of all the tee times if others wanted to play at the higher rate.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 3, 2015)

Happy to help&#128515;


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 3, 2015)

If we can get 6 names, its two 3 balls. If we can't, I'll drop out and give my spot to Craig... he'll need some R&R after the new arrival.


----------



## splashtryagain (Oct 3, 2015)

Not a bad plan lads...


----------



## Wayman (Oct 3, 2015)

If we can get more I'll play but if not just have your fourball

Thanks for offering bri but it's fine see if we get any more forward


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 3, 2015)

I'll offer it to 2 mates if you want?


----------



## Wayman (Oct 4, 2015)

Actually lads it doesn't matter. Thanks for trying any ways


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 16, 2015)

Guys, My wife is going in to Hospital that week for an operation so I have to pull out, apologies, hope someone, Wayman can take my place


----------



## splashtryagain (Oct 16, 2015)

Sorry to hear that Paul, hope all goes ok!
One spot open, wayman with first refusal. Wayman, you're not the guy who does custom fitting at a ne club are you?


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 16, 2015)

splashtryagain said:



			Sorry to hear that Paul, hope all goes ok!
One spot open, wayman with first refusal. Wayman, you're not the guy who does custom fitting at a ne club are you?
		
Click to expand...


The fitter might be NGL, Nicky. Not seen him on here for over a year...


----------



## moogie (Oct 16, 2015)

Dx



splashtryagain said:



			Sorry to hear that Paul, hope all goes ok!
One spot open, wayman with first refusal. Wayman, you're not the guy who does custom fitting at a ne club are you?
		
Click to expand...





Hobbit said:



			The fitter might be NGL, Nicky. Not seen him on here for over a year...
		
Click to expand...



No
There is a guy,  no relation.
Exact same name,  Craig Wayman,  has unit called Dynamic Indoor Golf at Brunswick industrial estate.
Club fitting,  building
Simulators 
Launch monitors
Etc.....etc.....

Also stocks the shop at Newbiggin golf club too


----------



## splashtryagain (Oct 17, 2015)

Wow, small world! It was in northern golfer.


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 24, 2015)

Gents, have we filled the 4th spot? If not, I could ask at the club tomorrow...


----------



## splashtryagain (Oct 25, 2015)

4th spot still open hobbit!
Looking forward to this!


----------



## snell (Oct 25, 2015)

I'll take the 4th spot if it's up for grabs??


----------



## splashtryagain (Oct 25, 2015)

As long as hobbit hasn't already filled the place I don't see a problem.


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 25, 2015)

Not filled, its Snell's


----------



## snell (Oct 26, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Not filled, its Snell's
		
Click to expand...

Sweet :thup:

See yas there....If I don't get lost en route.....


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 26, 2015)

Go through Stanley mate, sod the A1.


----------



## snell (Oct 26, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Go through Stanley mate, sod the A1.
		
Click to expand...

I'll park up at yours, and you can chauffer me there &#128515;


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 26, 2015)

snell said:



			I'll park up at yours, and you can chauffer me there &#62979;
		
Click to expand...

Riff raff aren't allowed on our street


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 26, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Riff raff aren't allowed on our street 

Click to expand...


How did you sneak in?!


----------



## snell (Oct 26, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			How did you sneak in?!
		
Click to expand...

Through the back door as always I'd imagine &#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 29, 2015)

Decent forecast... its that long since I played Hexham I can't remember a single hole or the clubhouse... I think its 26yrs? It used to be known as the Augusta of the north.


----------



## Wayman (Oct 29, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Decent forecast... its that long since I played Hexham I can't remember a single hole or the clubhouse... I think its 26yrs? It used to be known as the Augusta of the north.
		
Click to expand...

It's nice course bri 
I've played it once and will go back again


----------



## snell (Oct 29, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Decent forecast... its that long since I played Hexham I can't remember a single hole or the clubhouse... I think its 26yrs? It used to be known as the Augusta of the north.
		
Click to expand...

The new course at the ramside has been coined the Augusta of the north.....and well let's just say it's not quite there yet!

Hoping this place is a bit better haha.


----------



## splashtryagain (Oct 29, 2015)

I've been to good and bad over the years, Hexham is definitely good. Paul collingwoods favourite first tee as well, tough hole.


----------



## splashtryagain (Oct 30, 2015)

May get a bit wet for the first few holes but looks to be drying up through the morning:smirk:
I'll be there from about nine I reckon, see you then.


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 31, 2015)

Just leaving the sub-tropical paradise of Redcar......... very sub


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 31, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Just leaving the sub-tropical paradise of Redcar......... very sub
		
Click to expand...

Bit keen you lads, I've just got out of bed. Weather looks cloudy with a chance of intermittent slices at the minute.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 1, 2015)

Cracking day chaps, went down to the wire until Brian decided to hit his worst tee shot of the day on 18 
Lovely course and the clubhouse...wow. Definitely worth a game there if anyone is in the area.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 1, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Cracking day chaps, went down to the wire until Brian decided to hit his worst tee shot of the day on 18 
Lovely course and the clubhouse...wow. Definitely worth a game there if anyone is in the area.
		
Click to expand...

What a fantastic day, and many thanks to Andy for hosting. Would love to catch it in the summer, but that doesn't detract from it being one of the best courses I've visited this year. Andy, with home course advantage, struggled a wee bit, but Martyn was on form.

We were level on the last tee, with Martyn on a shot. 330yds massively down hill, and a good drive might just sneak on, if you were hitting it forum yardages. I went for the big high draw, which became a big high hook OOB. Martyn carved one out right but had a shot through a gap to the green, which he nailed pretty much perfectly. My provisional did what all provisionals do, found the fairway.

And then it was :cheers: and a bite to eat.

Well played Martyn, and thanks Andy... we'll have to do it again soon.


----------



## splashtryagain (Nov 1, 2015)

Thanks lads, really enjoyable round o). Martyn is proving difficult to beat - very steady player! Good to meet you Brian, looking forward to the next meet already! 
I hate leaves and putting coaches:angry:


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 1, 2015)

splashtryagain said:



			Thanks lads, really enjoyable round o). Martyn is proving difficult to beat - very steady player! Good to meet you Brian, looking forward to the next meet already! 
I hate leaves and putting coaches:angry:
		
Click to expand...

Heh heh, cost you at least a good 6 points and a couple of balls those leaves. You need to aim for the tree roots, kicks you out to the middle of the fairway every time :thup:


----------



## splashtryagain (Nov 1, 2015)

I think I need to perfect that particular shot! Off to buy a del mar!


----------

